# corydoras



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

I've been bitten by the cory cat bug and I've got a couple questions. 
It started out with three julii cories as they were sold to me. I later read julii's are often mistaken for Corydoras trilineatus.

This is what they look like. Are these actually trilineatus?

Out of the three species I keep, julii or trilineatus, Albino Aeneus, and Panda, the julii or trilineatus spook the easiest. I have three of each species and Im wondering if adding three more of it's own kind may help it come out more.

I'm also looking for adolfoi cories and the question is for you in the states. Are these rare? The three I mentioned are readily available at my LFS but I have never seen adolfoi. How common are they in your neck of the woods?

Here's a funny website with some corydora paper models 
http://www.nettaigyo.com/corydoras/illust/index-e.html


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I have seen them on aquabid a few times and at LFS they are hardly ever there. I have seen them in this one in SF www.sunrisetropicals.com This place takes orders and will ship fish so if your that desperate maybe check them out.


----------



## josh (May 1, 2005)

I have six of them and they are the spookiest fish I have ever owned, they hardly ever come out during the day...


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey e.lark

Check out this website on catfishes.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/numbers/1.php

Enjoy comparing pictures and reading, I certainly did.


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

Thanks for the links. I have never ordered fish online before. People do it all the time I just never thought it would work out well for me. I could probably get a lfs owner to order some for me but I was just curious how common they are in other parts. We usually don't get to see a lot of the cool stuff come this far inland like plants and shrimp at a lfs. There just isn't a market demand. I'll check out planet catfish, looks like it gets alot of traffic.
thanks


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a group of Adolphoi's and they are by far my favorite Cory.
They _are_ pretty hard to come by usually; especially healthy ones. I got my first little group from www.fish2u.com, and picked another group up when I was visiting a friend in KY. They ran around $18 each, but were well worth it as far as I'm concerned.

As for ID'ing your Cory, there are so many that are very similar, with just a few markings that can vary, your best bet is to try to compare them at Planet Catfish.

Any Cory definitely likes to have a larger group of their own kind, so if you can get more, they'd be Happy.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

I have 2 groups of Corys, Pygmeaus and Habrosus ... they are just down right adowable ...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

amber2461 said:


> I have 2 groups of Corys, Pygmeaus and Habrosus ... they are just down right adowable ...


Amber, I've been pondering some Habrosus. Are they similar to the Pygmy's in behavior? I love the Pygmy's, but they are very shy and I don't see them real often (except from a distance).


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Mine are out all the time, I have 6 in each group, so they school together until feeding time; then it is every cory for itself


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

Your pygmys are shy? Mine are not at all. Do you have large fish in the tank?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

iris600 said:


> Your pygmys are shy? Mine are not at all. Do you have large fish in the tank?


That's interesting that both of yours are more outgoing than mine. They are still young - I'm guessing about 9 months old, but I can't really see that making a difference.

They are in a 30 gallon tank with no other fish. The only tankmates are Amano and Cherry Red shrimp. I see them out swimming around all levels of the tank in a group, but when I come near they duck under/into plants.

Maybe it's the lack of fish that's keeping them from being more outgoing.


----------

